# Marriage certificate verification



## newguyinde

My employer has applied for my work permit, but there seem to be a bit of confurion regarding marriage certificate document. 

To give you the background, I will be travelling to Munich this winter and plan to bring my wife along. We got married couple of years back and have a legal document provided by local registrar.

For validity of marriage certificate document, i get different responses from different people. So thought it would be best to know it from people who have been there done that. My questions are as:

1. Do you require any additioanl apostille stamp on marriage certificate ?

2. If marriage certificate verification process compulsory. It does cost a bit and is very time consuming. Do everybody has to go through the process or it is up to embassy to hand-pick doubtful cases for verification ?


----------

